# [SOLVED] Wireless working but ethernet not working



## hurla

I have a HP laptop and a Dell desktop, both running Windows 7. I have a good wireless connection to the laptop, but the ethernet connection frmo the same router to the desktop doesn't work at all. It had been fine up to recently, when the ethernet connection started getting really slow. And now it won't connect at all.

Things I have tried so far:
Tried different cables.
Tried connecting the laptop to the router via ethernet, no internet.
System restore
Winsock XP Fix
Safe mode with networking

Nothing has worked so far and I'm at a loss.


----------



## hurla

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

Also, in the Window's network diagnostics, there is now an error message saying:
"Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

Hi hurla and Welcome to TSF,

Can you please post an ipconfig /all from the desktop? If you don't have an internet connection from the desktop, you may convert it to a .txt file transfer to a USB flash drive then plug it in to a working computer. Please see this Sticky for instruction.


----------



## hurla

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

I attached the ipconfig text file.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : User-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-20-E1-56-C4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::69ef:3eed:cda0:61e%10(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 11 June 2012 10:24:56
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 12 June 2012 10:24:55
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167777056
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-59-D5-8F-00-13-20-E1-56-C4
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:14a4:3fb3:3f57:fefb(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::14a4:3fb3:3f57:fefb%11(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

Your desktop has been assigned an IP address . .Let's try this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 192.168.1.1

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## hurla

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

Ping test attached:
C:\Users\User>PING 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\User>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=135ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=135ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=134ms TTL=52
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=142ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 134ms, Maximum = 142ms, Average = 136ms

C:\Users\User>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [98.139.183.24] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=194ms TTL=51
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=247ms TTL=51
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=212ms TTL=51
Reply from 98.139.183.24: bytes=32 time=258ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 98.139.183.24:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 194ms, Maximum = 258ms, Average = 227ms

C:\Users\User>


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

You are connected to the internet

check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.


----------



## hurla

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

I selected No Proxy as you suggested. Although I am connected to the internet, it is extremely slow. A speed test clocked a speed of 0.28 Mbps, whereas the wireless connection is closer to 7 Mbps.

The ethernet connection is still basically unusable. I contacted my ISP and they suggested that the router may need to be replaced.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

How does it run when you connect direct to the modem?


----------



## hurla

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

If I connect the laptop with an ethernet cable (and switch off wireless capability), it behaves like the desktop. Extremely slow connection. 

This would seem to implicate the router as the most likely problem, but what could cause the router to function perfectly for wireless transmission, but be almost dead through an ethernet cable?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

Sounds like the router is failing . .


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

In addition....you may consider a router's firmware update to the latest. If that didn't help, next task is a reset to the factory default setting, you may back up the current router setting before you press the reset button at the back of the router.


----------



## hurla

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

I guess so. I hope it is because I'm ordering a new router, but if that's not the problem I'll have wasted the money and still have a problem


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

Better to try 2xg's suggestion of factory resetting the router before spending any money.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

Agree . .


----------



## hurla

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*



Tomken15 said:


> Better to try 2xg's suggestion of factory resetting the router before spending any money.


I already had tried that, but it didn't change anything.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

Do you know anyone who could loan you a router for just a quick try ?


----------



## hurla

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

If I borrow a router, is it just a case of plug and play, as it were?


----------



## Stancestans

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*



hurla said:


> If I borrow a router, is it just a case of plug and play, as it were?


Yes it is. Just make sure DHCP is active, that is, set your lan card to acquire addresses automatically (from the borrowed router).


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

Make sure that the router is not being used and it's a 'Spare router'.

Were you able to replicate the issue when both computers are wired (one computer at a time) directly to the modem? Can't seems to find this anywhere if this has been questioned.


----------



## hurla

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*



2xg said:


> Make sure that the router is not being used and it's a 'Spare router'.
> 
> Were you able to replicate the issue when both computers are wired (one computer at a time) directly to the modem? Can't seems to find this anywhere if this has been questioned.


You mean trying the wired desktop and then trying the wired laptop? They behave the same when wired, but the laptop has a perfect connection when it is wireless only.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

I meant wired to the Modem, bypassing the router. Is this what you've done?


> You mean trying the wired desktop and then trying the wired laptop?


----------



## hurla

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*



2xg said:


> I meant wired to the Modem, bypassing the router. Is this what you've done?


It's a modem+router, one piece of hardware.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

Oops...then you might want to consider replacing it. Make sure that you buy from a reputable Vendor for a hassle free return, just in case the new one didn't work out for you. :grin:


hurla said:


> It's a modem+router, one piece of hardware.


----------



## hurla

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

Just ordered a new modem/router from my ISP as I got a big discount. Even if it turns out not to be the problem, I won't have wasted too much money. I'll write a post when I get the new one set up. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

Well, I wouldn't call an ISP a reputable vendor as they just normally supply and flog the cheapest, but if it has a Broadcom and not an Infineon chipset in it then you should be okay. :smile:


----------



## hurla

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

The new router arrived today. It's installed and both wireless and ethernet connections are working well. So the old router was the problem all along. Strange that wireless functions were never affected, but it seems the problem has been solved.

Thanks to everyone for the support in this thread. :thumb:


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Wireless working but ethernet not working*

Glad you got it sorted . . thanks for posting back . .


----------

